# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  PC-BSD

## Botanig

http://www.pcbsd.ru/
Кто-нибудь работал с ней? Хочу поставить параллельно со своей основной системой Debian.

----------


## AlexRein

Пытался поставить, не встала. Стер и забил.

----------


## Stos Sm

Поставил недавно PCBSD 9.0. Встала нормально, даже wi-fi автоматом подцепила. Но без бубна, всёравно как и с freebsd не получиться. Ибо драйверы и прочее... всёравно пересобирать приходилось + ядро. Не руссифицирован shell, пришлось самому всё делать (в редакторах и консольных приложениях, вместо символов - крякозябы).
Половину модулей, втом числе и kldload пришлось вырубить, ибо они совсем не нужны.
Проще поставить FreeBSD, и собрать всё самому под себя - моё мнение.

Для новичка подойдёт.
Понравилось многое - автонастройка X с выбором драйвера и ведео карт.

----------

admin (04.09.2020)

----------


## Charlesspima

Использовал BSD пол года в качестве шлюза, решил запустиь GNOMA, поискал инструкции оказалось она одна. 

Настройка X сводится к нескольким однородным действиям. Зайди под рутом и выполняй:
# Xorg –configure При этом в каталоге /root будет создан скелет конфигурационного файла X11 под именем xorg.conf.new
Чтобы протестировать:
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
Если появилась чёрно-белая сетка и курсор мыши в виде X, то настройка была выполнена успешно. Для завершения тестирования просто нажми одновременно CtrlAltBackspace.
Теперь выполни тонкую настройку в файле xorg.conf.new по своему вкусу. Открой файл в текстовом редакторе, таком, как emacs или ee.

Xorg –configure делаю создаётся.
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new  пробую  тестить  загр. чёрный экран и всё, не сетки, не курсора   
Если набираю statrtx, иксы грузятся но признаки работы отсутствуют, мышка не работает и  клавиатура только старый добрый reset.
Мать фоксон, видео инегрированное.

----------

